# beginner



## mazement1 (Feb 26, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Im a freswater fisherman thats really starting to like saltwater fishing, Ive been mainly doing thisfishing off the shore on the NAS Naval base. Im still very new at it and Im trying to learn about the species, what there biting, how to catch them and what seasons to catch them?? Whats the best way to start? Is thereany good reference material for someone like myself? Could anyone out there give me some simple advice?? Thanks!!!


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

Try the bob sikes bridge(Pensacola Beach bridge) using a wire leader and a live LY. You'll catch a few spanish mackerel that way.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

try a pinfish , croaker , or shrimp next to the pilings flounder , snapper, redfish

and kings are starting to move in the bays .drift a hardtail,menhaden,cigar minnow


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the beach.

No rods, no tackle.

Sit down and watch. See who's catching what and what they're using. Ask a few questions.

Repeat once more then go to the bait and tackle and tell them what you're doing. Ask some more questions. Buy what they tell you and give it a shot.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Like JoeZ said, the best way to learn is to get out there and watch. Thats what I do everytime I go fishing. I watch what the others are doing and note if it worked or not. 

If need be, you can shoot me a PM and I'll tell you how I do things. It may not be the right way, but it's the way that works for me.


----------

